# Recent projects



## straze (Mar 20, 2012)

Just a few items made in the past months

Sapele candle stick holders made on a router lathe


3D affect..........ended up being a clock face (spot the mistake?)


My first attempt at inlaid dovetails using a D4R


Kevin


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Love the candle stick holders, nice work


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice Kevin,really like the look of the dovetail box


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Kevin.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice job the box.. She's a real eye catcher... 

I'll take a corner for 300


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

straze said:


> 3D affect..........ended up being a clock face (spot the mistake?)


Wouldn't unless you mentioned it, top left block.

Great work Kevin


----------



## Loquiero (Dec 1, 2013)

Like your dovetail box. Also like your 3D effect, I would like very much to do that.

Gavin.


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice work Kevin. I like especially the 3D , what seems like an error is the top left corner error in the placement of the pieces. Is that it. Nice work anyway. Tom


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Really like the box.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

nice work...thx for sharing


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great looking stuff, Kevin. I keep thinking about selling my router crafter to help pay for a good router, but every time I see something like your candlestick holders I decide to keep it. Nice work.


----------



## straze (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks all

The box was made from beech from a family friend in France and mahogany that my late Father had stashed away.
I gave the box to my elderly Mother and it made her cry with pleasure............I thought for a minute I had done the wrong thing.......Phew.

The 3D mistake was made even after dry fitting several times. The 3D effect certainly skews your eyes up when gluing up! No matter as the fault was cut off anyway.
Will see if I can get a photo of it completed.

Kevin


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Kevin, that is some very nice work - thanks for sharing it with us!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Kevin.

I like the candle sticks. Can you show some pictures about their fabrication?


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Striking job on the carved spiral candle holder. The 3D pattern look on the board is very effective , good job on 
wood combination. And very neat work with the dovetails! Well done!


----------



## EeeZee (Dec 31, 2010)

*Impressive, very impressive!*

Your photos gave me some ideas. Just wish I had your skills to make them happen. I also like the variety of projects. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Icutone2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Great Job thay all look GREAT!
Lee


----------



## tlm724 (Mar 16, 2014)

that box is sweet ! True craftsmanship


----------

